# Pooped in a busy bathroom



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I just pooped in a public bathroom during passing period so everyone is walking in and out! Wiping up as we speak.


----------



## NoraStar (Apr 6, 2015)

hahahaha . I could never do that . Too much anxiety from people walking by .


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

save some leftovers


----------



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

NoraStar said:


> hahahaha . I could never do that . Too much anxiety from people walking by .


But i thought girls don't poo anyway? :b


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Remind me to never ask to borrow your phone after you've been to the toilet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbored21 said:


> I just pooped in a public bathroom during passing period so everyone is walking in and out! Wiping up as we speak.


1. Did you use potty protection papers?
2. Did you put toilet tissue in the bowl to muffle the tinkle and splashback?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> 1. Did you use potty protection papers?
> 2. Did you put toilet tissue in the bowl to muffle the tinkle and splashback?


Neither lol. I didn't get splashed though.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

What in the world....

You may be using your phone while wiping, but please don't tell us you took a post-poop selfie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbored21 said:


> Neither lol. I didn't get splashed though.


Well, remember it. You don't want to get any tropical diseases from the seat.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

So...how'd it come out?...and never heard of putting toilet paper in the bowl to muffle the sound/splashback. :sus


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

jsgt said:


> So...how'd it come out?...and never heard of putting toilet paper in the bowl to muffle the sound/splashback. :sus


slow, painful (have hemorrhoids), and in one piece.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> slow, painful (have hemorrhoids), and in one piece.


Cool, the best are when you can make a quick deposit and go. One piecers are usually quick, so sorry to hear of your delay.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

congrats on the big production


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

That's one small poop for a toilet, one giant SH*T for social anxiety!


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't think of a potty humor joke to put here... dang it.
Congrats!!


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 2. Did you put toilet tissue in the bowl to muffle the tinkle and splashback?


Ha, I thought I was the only one to do this.  I've always hated splashback, and this method is great for preventing it.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

LOL


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

jsgt said:


> Cool, the best are when you can make a quick deposit and go. One piecers are usually quick, so sorry to hear of your delay.


yea, the ones that do not require wipes are flawless victories...



millenniumman75 said:


> 2. Did you put toilet tissue in the bowl to muffle the tinkle and splashback?


Gotta set the table before you feed the family!



thetah said:


> Remind me to never ask to borrow your phone after you've been to the toilet.


touché!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gavroche said:


> What in the world....
> 
> You may be using your phone while wiping, but please don't tell us you took a post-poop selfie.


The selfie stick helps with wiping.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

good job! lol. I'd be too shy to do that. I'd wait for the room to be empty. Or I'd flush at the same time it drops.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Way to "go"


----------

